# Important Info for KOS~please read ASAP



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2012)

The main treatment for obesity consists of dieting and physical exercise.



Obesity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

He's into the high 250's for the first time in a long time.
Show some respect!!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2012)

At an individual level, a combination of excessive food energy intake and a lack of physical activity is thought to explain most cases of obesity.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

Post a pubmed study. I like when you do that.


----------



## independent (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


>


 
The guy on the right has potential.


----------



## Deity (Feb 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The guy on the right has potential.


 He also seems to be enjoying the other man's hand being very close to his man milker.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Y'all are fucking mean. A man tries to better his life and hate hate hate.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

this is what heavy looks like when he is not following a professional gurus daily guidance and destroying his liver(by his own admittance) with heavy abuse of bbing drugs


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job KOS! Looks like you lost another 30lbs of flab ^^^


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, if KOS weighs in the 250's.. and I weigh 253.. does that mean i'm also Obese Heavyiron?


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 25, 2012)

Deity said:


> He also seems to be enjoying the other man's hand being very close to his man milker.


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this is what heavy looks like when he is not following a professional gurus daily guidance and destroying his liver(by his own admittance) with heavy abuse of bbing drugs


 
You're doing great buddy! I am also cutting now and it just takes time and commitment.
I am fairly lean and working towards a 6pack, just keep the goal in mind and you will get there.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Wait, if KOS weighs in the 250's.. and I weigh 253.. does that mean i'm also Obese Heavyiron?


I need pics to confirm. 

Please wear a thong. 

For body fat judging purposes.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 25, 2012)

The calorie in/out hypothesis sounds great.  It's just been dis proven multiple times.  Gary Taubes great books and the online lectures are very informative.  

The Science of Fat-Loss: Why a Calorie Isn’t Always a Calorie

it's a 1-2% long term success rate for calories restriction with carbs, 40% with low carbs with the same or fewer calories.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I need pics to confirm.
> 
> Please wear a thong.
> 
> For body fat judging purposes.


Please God no!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Great job KOS! Looks like you lost another 30lbs of flab ^^^


 
we are nearly identical bodfat% wise there...but you have bigger arms...with those veins


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I need pics to confirm.
> 
> Please wear a thong.
> 
> For body fat judging purposes.



Coming right up!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we are nearly identical bodfat% wise there...but you have bigger arms...with those veins


Get a bodpod. You will be shocked. I'm not knocking you but it will show you an accurate assessment.

BTW, I have trained maybe 4 times in the last 2 months. No dieting, tanning or shaving....250mg test per week (HRT)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Get a bodpod. You will be shocked.* I'm not knocking you* but it will show you an accurate assessment.
> 
> BTW, I have trained maybe 4 times in the last 2 months. No dieting, tanning or shaving....250mg test per week (HRT)


sure you are....your last 3 ag threads were about me...you used to post threads about me before i even posted here....month long md ban turns into 6 months or permanent...give me 6 month ban for gimmicks...let ben come back for making multiple gimmicks....something there...but i dont care...

im wouldnt be shocked....i expect something horrible...joseph(me ) has never claimed to be in good shape in the last 3 years of being on forums...i think i need to be 220 to be 12% or so


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2012)

KOS's name is Joseph? 

What's Mrs. KOS's name, Bertha?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sure you are....your last 3 ag threads were about me...you used to post threads about me before i even posted here....month long md ban turns into 6 months or permanent...give me 6 month ban for gimmicks...let ben come back for making multiple gimmicks....something there...but i dont care...
> 
> im wouldnt be shocked....i expect something horrible...joseph(me ) has never claimed to be in good shape in the last 3 years of being on forums...i think i need to be 220 to be 12% or so


I didn't ban you or any of your gimmicks at MD. Not my call to be honest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I didn't ban you or any of your gimmicks at MD. Not my call to be honest.


 5 month or perma ban for one gimmick not multiple

rules should be the same for everyone...peoples emotions controlling there actions


all because iron 8 is not a fan...i see his smartass post everywhere in no bull...but hes a mod


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sure you are....your last 3 ag threads were about me...you used to post threads about me before i even posted here....month long md ban turns into 6 months or permanent...give me 6 month ban for gimmicks...let ben come back for making multiple gimmicks....something there...but i dont care...
> 
> im wouldnt be shocked....i expect something horrible...joseph(me ) has never claimed to be in good shape in the last 3 years of being on forums...i think i need to be 220 to be 12% or so



OMFG... Benji get yo nigga before he breaks down into a full cry... This mofo done gone and started referring to himself in the 3rd person...

This morning Will (me) got out of the shower and Will's ( still me) cock was hanging pretty good . Then Will( me agian) looked at his sack and how small 100 mg of prop EOD will make your nads..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

oh now im bitching whatever....did i make this thread? nope


everything i said is 100% true so whatever


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 5 month or perma ban for one gimmick not multiple
> 
> rules should be the same for everyone...peoples emotions controlling there actions
> 
> ...



MD has strict rules. I mod all over and they are pretty tough. Under the rules the MD Supermods did exactly what they were supposed to.

Cold beer and dick sucking _may_ get you unbanned....


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cold beer and dick sucking _may_ get you unbanned....



Works for me on IronMag


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

Cold beer and dick sucking _may_ get you unbanned....[/QUOTE]

If that won't get you unbanned then I don't know what the fuck will


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2014)

lol....classic


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 22, 2014)

how gay


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2014)

Azza have you lifted a weight outside of a young boy since 2012??..KOS has made defined changes since then....where's yours?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

baby steps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Kos went from morbidly obese to obese.  That's something I suppose.



No way he's clinically obese per last pics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

but I did... like ...a buncha times...must be loads of fun being a hater...if it makes you feel any better....I tried to come off roids and look like shit right now lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2014)

Going off is plain foolish. Stop your crazy talk and pin that shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

i tried and failed...fuck that shit....im doing my own hrt for now...250 300 mgs


i was miserable....too long off an on....cant go back now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

I was being threatened a lot....and I don't care what you said....doesn't offend me at all....you are a hater cause you follow me around trying so desperately to get at me....shit dude...everything sucks...some aynonymous dude on the internet not liking me? I guess I can live with that....thanx for not sugar coating


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2014)

I see no problem coming off at your age but it has to be done right. Need good pct drugs and a tight diet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

i only had some clomid really....and cycles were too long


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i only had some clomid really....and cycles were too long



Yea you needed hcg to prep with before pct.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 23, 2014)

awesome throw back thread!!  Was this before benji Scammed half of ironmag and people started threatening his off spring?

KOS what do you weigh now?  just curios if you got down to that 220 goal you set 2 years ago?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2014)

I got down to 223


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2014)

not there now


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Going off is plain foolish. Stop your crazy talk and pin that shit.


I agree, I have wasted to much time being natty and hope to never come off like I did again!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> Azza have you lifted a weight outside of a young boy since 2012??..KOS has made defined changes since then....where's yours?



no i haven&#146;t lifted since May last year and won&#146;t be, i mean its not like i let myself get that fucking fat in the first place is it, so don&#146;t hate on me, last time i looked most of us were 7 pounds 8 ounces, so how that gets you up over 300 is beyond me, my illness means doing weights is counter productive and its the very reason i made no inroads for years, at one stage even on roods i made fuck all gains


----------



## cube789 (Jun 24, 2014)

"my illness"

lol

that's right azza you own that bitch


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2014)

lolz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2014)

lol...stupid piece of shit still trying to dig at me.... you didn't make progress because you wouldn't do the work.... most important factor of all is consistency....only thing he is consistent at is lying


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 24, 2014)

cube789 said:


> "my illness"
> 
> lol
> 
> that's right azza you own that bitch




Full blown aids can really take it out of a guy..


----------



## s2h (Jun 24, 2014)

HIV from a 1 1/2 yr chimp located in the horn of Africa is serious..they now call it aidzza.....


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2014)

You can get hiv from reading azzas posts.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 24, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> You can get hiv from reading azzas posts.




Thats what I told my wife when my test came back poz.....  She disagreed.... we argued... then had make up sex..... now we're both poz


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2014)

i have done my dues in there gym you bunch of gay cunts, i went through 5-6 years of misdiagnosis, was working 50 hours a week, going to gym 4 times a week, i left no stone unturned in trying to work out what i had or have. Instead of being ignorant do some fucking research and you will see that CFS or ME or Fibro, exercise is one of the last things you want to do let alone full blooded weights. I haven&#146;t given up, my next change is to go a Paleo style diet and see what happens.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 24, 2014)

Pussitis


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2014)

ignaramus


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 29, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> no i haven&#146;t lifted since May last year and won&#146;t be, i mean its not like i let myself get that fucking fat in the first place is it, so don&#146;t hate on me, last time i looked most of us were 7 pounds 8 ounces, so how that gets you up over 300 is beyond me, my illness means doing weights is counter productive and its the very reason i made no inroads for years, at one stage even on roods i made fuck all gains



Is it a digestive tract issue? just curious cause I have that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2014)

supaman23 said:


> Is it a digestive tract issue? just curious cause I have that.



It is a stone cold laziness issue coupled with abuse of free samples and substandard supplement reviews


----------



## SheriV (Jun 29, 2014)

Im gonna invest in laser hair removal/accutane and go back on gears

fuck all of this tired no motivation natural shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2014)

ikr


----------

